# A few links to bait selection - good reading!



## cdover73 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was tired of trying to decide what styles, colors, sizes, and actions of baits to buy, so I started web-surfing. I found a few sites that had some good reading. Some articles seem to be the author's opinionated versions, others may be sales pitches, but in all, some good reading.

https://www.bassresource.com/beginner/color_fishing.html

https://www.bassresource.com/beginner/Choosing_Colors_selection.html

https://www.bassdozer.com/articles/zoombaits.shtml

https://www.howtobass.com/spring.html (use the menu on the left to explore other topics)

Anyway, these should be enough to keep you busy until the weekend comes. I hope it helps answer some of the questions everyone keeps debating over.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2008)

So, did you decide? 



Just buy them all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cdover73 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have decided to continue to hit my wife up for my weekly allowance to support my fishing habit! :lol: Only thing is I got to make sure she doesn't read any these articles!! :twisted: I would hate to have to find another reason to spend the $20... #-o


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2008)

thehowtobass website is nice! I like the tips!


----------

